# Finally!!! Bling Bling!



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Finally got a banded bird!!! Headed to the taxidermist, what pose should I get?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I prefer the following pose.


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome ! Nice bird.
Cupped in feet down showin' off that leg...


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the band and the beautiful bird


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

Curious, Where was it banded?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Great job, your a lucky man!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Banded divers are my favorite-let us know where he came from when you get the info, and congratulations!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

DEAD MOUNT!!! I've always been a fan of the dead mount, but I think with the band on the foot that is held up, would be AWESOME!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Go to birdmanstudios.com and look over the pictures there. I've always found poses for my birds. That's a good looking bird. Mind sharing the info?


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I called in the band and the guy I talked to told me he didnt have any info, that he just enter's the information into the computer and that I would have to wait up to 7 days for it to be emailed to me. As soon as I get the email I will post up the info. 

Nick


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

That is awesome! Bands are cool, but duck bands, and especially diver duck bands, are freaking awesome. I can't wait to hear where he was banded.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Just go on the website and enter the numbers. Should tell you instantly the info


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Shaun,

Here is the info I recieved-

INFORMATION FROM OUR FILES:
Species: REDHEAD
Date banded: 02/09/2012
Banding Location: 16 SSW DELTA , MILLARD COUNTY, UTAH, USA
Age: HATCHED IN 2011 OR EARLIER
Sex: MALE


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

nk1nk said:


> Thanks Shaun,
> 
> Here is the info I recieved-
> 
> ...


Wow that is very cool. What area where you hunting when you shot it?


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Farmington bay.

Nick


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet to get a red head with a band.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

SNYDERTAXIDERMY.COM
BRIAN SNYDER IS AN AWESOME TAXIDERMIST WITH GREAT PRICES. IT TAKES A LITTLE WHILE TO GET YOUR BIRD BACK BUT WELL WORTH THE WAIT.


----------

